# Broken hood release cable. Now what??



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

So if your hood release cable breaks or comes off it's catch, how do I get the hood open??

Any tips or advise?


----------



## Yogibearal (Apr 17, 2014)

Chris659 said:


> So if your hood release cable breaks or comes off it's catch, how do I get the hood open??
> 
> Any tips or advise?


LOL On the Beetle I think its a little harder. But it depends on where the cable broke. I saw a shop do this by lifting the car removing the bottom cover, and they had something to reach in to pull the cable. Another guy on the Passat list recently did the same after swapping out the headlights and had to do the same. The cable clips onto the headlight housing for the Passat. Hope that helps.


----------

